# إقتراح : إنشاء موضوعين لمساعدة المهندسين ورواد اللغة



## صهيب مسلم (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*بسم** الله** الرحمن الرحيم*

*الحمد** لله **وكفى ، والصلاة والسلام على عبده الذي اصطفى ، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن سار على نهجهم واقتفى ، وبعد :*

* أحييكم بأزكى تحيةٍ عُرفت على مر الزمان ( السلام عليكم ورحمة **الله** وبركاته ) :

أحييكم جميعاً إخوتي في الله ، هي مبادرةٌ مني في مساعدة المهندسين الكرام في تحسين المستوى اللغوي ، وإبداء الآراء الصحيحة في اللغة ، نظراً لأنها صرح شامخ ؛ عسى أن تدخلوه من من أوسع أبوابه.

أملك خلفية جيدةً في اللغة ، وأبدي استعدادي للإجابة على الاستفسارات اللغوية وتصحيح الأخطاء الإملائية ، وأرجو** أن** أجد مستقبلاً موضوعاً عن إجابة الأسئلة وطرح الإسفسارات ، وأيضاً موضوعاً عن تدقيق المواضيع الهندسية لغوياً.

وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين
*​


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (21 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الحبيب على مبادرتك الطيبة وبارك الله فيك وأرجو منك أن تصحح لي إن أخطأت وسأكون لك من الشاكرين ....
أوحى كلامك لي جمال وجود شخص يكون بمثابة المدقق اللغوي للملتقى وأظن أنه سيكون له دورا مهما.
*وهنا أحب أن أطرح بين يديك هذه الدراسة راجيا أن آخذ رأيك بها ولا أدري ربما نفرد لها موضوعا خاصا للمناقشة لاحقا:
وهي دراسة شاملة لبحث:
اتجاهات الشباب نحو استخدام اللغتين العربية والإنجليزية في التعليم على هذا الرابط:
اتجاهات الشباب نحو استخدام اللغتين العربية والإنجليزية في التعليم - ديوان العرب


----------



## صهيب مسلم (23 أكتوبر 2011)

عاشـ الجنة ـق قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا أخي الحبيب على مبادرتك الطيبة وبارك الله فيك وأرجو منك أن تصحح لي إن أخطأت وسأكون لك من الشاكرين ....
> أوحى كلامك لي جمال وجود شخص يكون بمثابة المدقق اللغوي للملتقى وأظن أنه سيكون له دورا مهما.
> *وهنا أحب أن أطرح بين يديك هذه الدراسة راجيا أن آخذ رأيك بها ولا أدري ربما نفرد لها موضوعا خاصا للمناقشة لاحقا:
> وهي دراسة شاملة لبحث:
> ...


وإياك أخي الحبيب ، سرني أن أقدم خدماتي في سبيل العـلم ، نعم تستطيع قول ذلك ؛ فأنا مدقق لغـوي للمواضيع في أحد المنتديات ؛ وسأنتقل للتدقيق هنا بإذن الله ، أجد في الدراسة فائدةً كبيرة ، فيا حبذا لو طرحت موضوع النقاش سريعا ..


----------

